# Reasonably priced, well located place to rent for a bit - help?



## miss direct (May 5, 2020)

Looks like I may be back in the UK sooner than I thought and I need to rent a place for a while. It feels extremely overwhelming but I have to get on with this. My job (assuming it goes ahead - that's the main reason I'm moving back - although it's going to be online, they won't issue the contract until I'm back in the UK) will be in Sheffield, but there's no requirement to actually be there. Originally it came with accommodation but it now seems that it doesn't. All I need is somewhere fully furnished, reasonably priced (up to £120 a week?) , quiet (so I can work online), and well located for someone without a car. 

I'm not looking for something permanent as the job only lasts a few months. I really don't know where to begin. Is spare room any good? Could I be a lodger? I really really can't do student style house shares (although do they still exist in covid days?) 

If anyone can suggest a location (doesn't have to be a city) or has any leads, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## kebabking (May 5, 2020)

I will Rightmove session shows that you could get an unfurnished flat or house on your own for that kind of spend in Kidderminster (Worcestershire, trains and buses to Birmingham and Worcester - nice area for walking, but I won't pretend it's a particularly scenic place).

You could do a house share (I think with one other, but not sure...) in Chester for £385pcm
Check out this property for rent on Rightmove! but it looks like getting a place on your own in Chester could be a bit of a challenge..

This is in Worcester - a one bed flat near the city centre. Trains to Birmingham, Cheltenham, London...








						Check out this property for rent on Rightmove!
					

1 bedroom flat to rent in Britannia Road, Worcester, WR1 £525 pcm. Marketed by OpenRent, London




					www.rightmove.co.uk
				




This is Preston, Lancashire. 2 bed house for £100pw, Preston has everything you need, with easy access to the Pennines and Lake District...








						Check out this 2 bedroom terraced house for rent on Rightmove
					

2 bedroom terraced house for rent in Barlow Street, Preston, Lancashire, PR1 £433 pcm. Marketed by North West Homes, Preston




					www.rightmove.co.uk
				




From having a look, it looks like the market for furnished, single living accommodation barely exists, furnished places are overwhelmingly houseshares.


----------



## miss direct (May 5, 2020)

Wow, £100 a week for a house, that's amazing! Thanks!


----------



## killer b (May 5, 2020)

Come to Preston Miss D! I'll show you the sights (from a safe distance). 

I don't know Barlow Street but it's an ok area.


----------



## Roadkill (May 6, 2020)

For that budget Hull would be worth a look.  A very quick rightmove search suggests you shouldn't have trouble finding a furnished one-bed flat for £400 a month. That's a slightly run-down part of town, but for £450-475 you can get flats in quieter areas. I limited the search to HU5, which is inner north-west Hull, starting a mile or so from the centre, and which includes a lot of the more middle-class areas (although some much less so). My guess is that in HU9 or HU3 prices would be a lot lower. Meanwhile the city centre looks to have plenty of decent flats on offer for reasonable money.


----------



## kebabking (May 6, 2020)

Carlisle looks good value - loads of one bed flats for the £320+ mark, and 2 bed houses for £400 or so.

Easy access to the lakes, Northumberland, north Pennines and D&G and Scottish Borders - Hadrian's Wall path starts at the door....


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2020)

I was going to say that Carlisle's kind of far away if good transport-wise (being on the West Coast mainline) but that there's not lot to do there and then went oh.


----------



## kebabking (May 7, 2020)

Sue said:


> I was going to say that Carlisle's kind of far away if good transport-wise (being on the West Coast mainline) but that there's not lot to do there and then went oh.



It is, I accept, a bit _arse end of nowhere _- Glasgow and Newcastle are the only accessible cities if you fancy a day in the bright lights. A Carlisle-Glasgow day return was £20 or so more than 20 years ago, but it only took an an hour...

If walking and cycling (or climbing in the lakes) is a big draw then Carlisle could be a good option, but if it's the hustle and bustle of big cities, then perhaps not.


----------



## Sue (May 8, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It is, I accept, a bit _arse end of nowhere _- Glasgow and Newcastle are the only accessible cities if you fancy a day in the bright lights. A Carlisle-Glasgow day return was £20 or so more than 20 years ago, but it only took an an hour...
> 
> If walking and cycling (or climbing in the lakes) is a big draw then Carlisle could be a good option, but if it's the hustle and bustle of big cities, then perhaps not.


It was my nearest metropolis when I was growing up...


----------



## Sprocket. (May 8, 2020)

I could suggest Doncaster, reasonable rental costs and on the east coast mainline, only 1.5 hours to London and also the Hull to Manchester line. Twenty five minutes by train to Sheffield.
Good shopping facilities too.


----------



## kebabking (May 8, 2020)

Sue said:


> It was my nearest metropolis when I was growing up...



When I lived in Penrith, I used to go into Carlisle to have a go on the escalator in the shopping mall...


----------



## Sue (May 8, 2020)

'Shopping mall' is over-egging it a bit....


----------



## equationgirl (May 13, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It is, I accept, a bit _arse end of nowhere _- Glasgow and Newcastle are the only accessible cities if you fancy a day in the bright lights. A Carlisle-Glasgow day return was £20 or so more than 20 years ago, but it only took an an hour...
> 
> If walking and cycling (or climbing in the lakes) is a big draw then Carlisle could be a good option, but if it's the hustle and bustle of big cities, then perhaps not.


It's an hour and fifteen minutes on the west coast main line trains, don't know the cost these days.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2020)

kebabking said:


> When I lived in Penrith, I used to go into Carlisle to have a go on the escalator in the shopping mall...


When I went to Penrith I asked an old boy directions to the bus station (I was going to Nenthead) and could not understand a word he said he was so broad. Also had the best meat and potato pie and marvelled at the beauty, the mountains.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> When I went to Penrith I asked an old boy directions to the bus station (I was going to Nenthead) and could not understand a word he said he was so broad. Also had the best meat and potato pie and marvelled at the beauty, the mountains.


Did you make it to Nenthead? 

I remember walking into a pub there a few years ago and all the locals put their drinks down and turned round to see who the newcomers were


----------



## kebabking (May 13, 2020)

I stayed in a tiny little bunkhouse in Nenthead, more lean-to than bunkhouse I think, I can't remember if it was part of the pub, or if the pub was across the road.

Excellent pub, freezing bunkhouse.

Alston had the best chip ship in northern England, which given that it was the furthest place from the sea in northern England, was rather good.


----------



## mauvais (May 13, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Alston had the best chip ship in northern England, which given that it was the furthest place from the sea in northern England, was rather good.


Fish and chips are supposed to be good in Matlock Bath too. Maybe one day I'll see if they do a decent haddock in the Dzoosotoyn Elisen Desert.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Alston had the best chip ship in northern England, which given that it was the furthest place from the sea in northern England, was rather good.


I’m not sure if I’d say it was the best, but it’s very good though


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you make it to Nenthead?
> 
> I remember walking into a pub there a few years ago and all the locals put their drinks down and turned round to see who the newcomers were


Yes I did, I got a bus and Nenthead is so high (it has the highest pub in England I think) that the bus drove through a cloud and I felt knackered for a few days because of the change in altitude. I stayed with some friends. This was in 1990.


----------



## kebabking (May 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Yes I did, I got a bus and Nenthead is so high (it has the highest pub in England I think) that the bus drove through a cloud and I felt knackered for a few days because of the change in altitude. I stayed with some friends. This was in 1990.



I think it was Wright's that went up to Nenthead from Penrith - it went to Alston, and then on to Durham. It took _hours...._


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Nenthead is so high (it has the highest pub in England I think)


I don’t think it’s the highest (pretty sure that is Tan Hill), but it must be in the top ten. I should head over that way for a walk soon, it’s always nice and quiet


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2020)

I got the train from Bristol to Penrith and my mouth dropped open when the train went past the Lake district/Kendal.....I had no idea that there were mountains and lakes and scenery like that in the UK.
It was very surreal, more so because I'd left Bristol as I was having a nervous breakdown and was very very paranoid and anxious. It was an unexpected gift  😍


----------



## nyxx (May 14, 2020)

Spotted in Liverpool not too long ago, newly converted nice old buildings advertising self contained studios with bills included for £95 a week. I reckon they’re probably tiny. But it’s not bad for transport connections. 

Caught my eye that it said “includes unlimited electricity” which got me wondering what you could do to make the most of that aspect.


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2020)

nyxx said:


> Spotted in Liverpool not too long ago, newly converted nice old buildings advertising self contained studios with bills included for £95 a week. I reckon they’re probably tiny. But it’s not bad for transport connections.
> 
> Caught my eye that it said “includes unlimited electricity” which got me wondering what you could do to make the most of that aspect.



cannabis


----------

